# Blue Metallic Dial



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Have anyone seen a dial like this before? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1974-OMEGA-12...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27b2b27925

I doesn't look like a redial as the aged tritium markers are still in place.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ketiljo said:


> Have anyone seen a dial like this before? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1974-OMEGA-12...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27b2b27925
> 
> I doesn't look like a redial as the aged tritium markers are still in place.


Wouldn't mind getting it for the $52 asked... :angel_not:

I made a search and couldn't find that particular watch but it doesn't look redialed for the same reasons you stated...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Interesting dial that I've not seen before. Reminds me of some very similar Accutron and Universal Geneve dials. I wonder if it was a "special order" or maybe re-finished very early in its life hence the lume looking original?


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Very unusual, almost looks like a lapis dial.

Their "modern" replacement dials are very similar.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Did anyone bid on this in the end? I see it went for Â£151.10 which seems like a bit of a bargin.

I was thinking about putting a serious bid on until I compared it to the watch in this thread, which looks much better.

Is it the same dial do you think? Only with better photography to really bring out the sparkle in the dial.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Is it the same dial do you think? Only with better photography to really bring out the sparkle in the dial.


I would be very surprised learning it's the same dial... seems very different to me...


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Alex

A similar watch to the one you were admiring was up for sale recently for about Â£2800, from memory.

So perhaps Â£151.10 was a bargain.

Does anyone know of a 'poor man's disco dial'?


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought it.

I didn't see this post till today.

I'ts waiting for me to pick it up from the local Royal Mail office.

I thought it would go for much more as my maximum bid was a bit of a punt.

I'm not an Omega aficionado i just bidded because I've fancied an F300 for a while and liked the 70's case design.

I'm not particually bothered about its true lineage as it all appears to be in order.

But the true test will be on Saturday when i get to pick it up.

Because its come through RM i may have avoided the duty [i expected to pay on top].

I'll post some better photos when i get it

Regards steve


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Brilliant! Keep us posted please.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I've had the watch since Friday as I managed to leave early to catch the RM office.

I've taken some photographs sorry i haven't posted them till now.

I've looked very closely at the dial, if it is a refinish it was done exceptionally well and a long time ago.

i'd like to know what other people think?

Over all I'm really happy with it. It keeps good time and its got a nice weighty feel.

The dial does glitter in the right light and quite a few people have asked me what it is!























































Regards steve


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It looks original from the photos but looking at the back of the dial might confirm.

I don't think it's a lapis finish but rather a speckled one like the UG below.

What does the inscription / dedication say on the back? Does that give any clues to the dial finish? :huh:

Cone needs a good re-graining.









Certainly very blue!


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree its definatly not the lapis, I saw one a few years back at a fair.

The inscription is a name and the date 10/9/74

My asumption from the name is it was most likely supplied in the Middle East.

The finish is indeed very similar to the UG.

It's keeping good time at the moment, but later in the year would you be able to service it for me ?

Regards steve


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

stevieb said:


> It's keeping good time at the moment, but later in the year would you be able to service it for me ?


Sure...just drop me a PM any time.


----------

